# Como conectar un TRIAC



## l_007 (Mar 30, 2006)

hola, estoy montando un circuito de control de una lampara por medio de una fotorresistencia, con un triac... ya tengo el control pero no se como conectar el triac... ya he probado varias cosas pero no puedo encender la lampara....
me pueden ayudar???
un saludo


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 30, 2006)

l_007 dijo:
			
		

> hola, estoy montando un circuito de control de una lampara por medio de una fotorresistencia, con un triac...ya tengo el control pero no se como conectar el triac...ya he probado varias cosas pero no puedo encender la lampara....
> me pueden ayudar???
> un saludo



En realidad es bastante sencillo, la terminal 1 y la 2 se van a la CA y la compuerta K, se va al dispositivo de control. O la esta usando con un moc???



Saludos


----------



## l_007 (Mar 30, 2006)

si, es de echo un circuito con el 555, es el que enciende una lampara cuando la luz es interrumpida en la foto...ya tengo el cto. de control, estoy controlando un led a la perfeccion, pero al conectarlo al moc(3010) es donde me pierdo por que ya conecte asi como me dices pero se voló todo.
cuando se aplica voltaje al moc (terminales 1y2) se supone debe haber continuidad entre la 4 y 6?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 30, 2006)

l_007 dijo:
			
		

> si, es de echo un circuito con el 555, es el que enciende una lampara cuando la luz es interrumpida en la foto...ya tengo el cto. de control, estoy controlando un led a la perfeccion, pero al conectarlo al moc(3010) es donde me pierdo por que ya conecte asi como me dices pero se voló todo.
> cuando se aplica voltaje al moc (terminales 1y2) se supone debe haber continuidad entre la 4 y 6?




Ahh, es que en un moc determinada terminal va siempre a determinada salida del moc. Cheque esta imágen.







Saludos


----------



## l_007 (Mar 30, 2006)

gracias, hay alguna forma de saber el estado del moc???


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 30, 2006)

l_007 dijo:
			
		

> gracias, hay alguna forma de saber el estado del moc???



A la entrada puede poner un led en serie, a la salida, me parece que su resistencia no varía , pero puede poner un voltímetro y verificar si hay disparos del fotodiac, claro si va muy rápido ni los mostrará el voltímetro.

O se refería a si esta quemado??? si es así no hay forma más de que probarlo en un circuito que este seguro de que funciona.
Saludos


----------



## l_007 (Mar 30, 2006)

no logro ponerlo a funcionar, para un foco de 25w puedo conectarlo sin problema suprimiendo el triac para comprobar si sirve aun el opto?


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 30, 2006)

l_007 dijo:
			
		

> no logro ponerlo a funcionar, para un foco de 25w puedo conectarlo sin problema suprimiendo el triac para comprobar si sirve aun el opto?



No, el opto mo maneja tanta CA, solo manda un pequeño pulso a la compuerat del triac, es muy probable que el moc o el triac no sirvan, lo que peude hacer es cortocircuitar laas 2 terminales del triac para que no este funcionando, si el foco prende, el problema esta en el circuito, si no prende quiere decir que algoa anda mal con la clavija, el foco o demás.

Saludos


----------



## l_007 (Mar 30, 2006)

mil gracias, ya quedo el circuito, todo el problema era la ubicacion de una resistencia, la que alimenta al opto, por alguna razon quedo mejor mandandola a la 2 que a la 1....se supone debe ser lo mismo, pero no fue asi.
un saludo y mil gracias de nuevo


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 31, 2006)

l_007 dijo:
			
		

> mil gracias, ya quedo el circuito, todo el problema era la ubicacion de una resistencia, la que alimenta al opto, por alguna razon quedo mejor mandandola a la 2 que a la 1....se supone debe ser lo mismo, pero no fue asi.
> un saludo y mil gracias de nuevo



No hay de que, aca estamos paar cuando ocupe algo de nuevo.

Saludos


----------



## LokoMX (Ene 17, 2008)

hace ya algun tiempo tuve que hacer un circuito para encender un foco con ayuda de la pc, este diagrama me sirvió, de nuevo hoy... estoy haciendo un proyecto y necesito prender un foco, pero ya no con la ayuda de la pc...

lo raro es que con el moc3011 no me funciona, porque? simplemente no sé, en el anterior proyecto tambien tube el mismo problema, y opté por usar otro moc... el moc3041, si me pudiera explicar porque no me funciona se los agradecería....

por cierto la forma de conectar es la misma, ambos componentes son nuevos, y simplemente el 3011 no funciona...

saludos y gracias


----------



## carotaborda (Feb 26, 2008)

Hola, yo no recuerdo si se puede usar un triac para aislar una señal DC de 5V de otra de una fuente de 24V en DC también. me colaboran eso trae algún problema?


----------



## El nombre (Feb 26, 2008)

Suele ser la resistencia que presenta el esquema o circuito que has subido. Se puede ver claramente el error. Dios que ironico me he levantado hoy. Cambia la r y a funcionar.


----------



## Roberto Garcia Cruz (Sep 19, 2009)

hice el circuito de dos semaforos , quiero prender un foco que corresponda al color verde del semaforo , compre un moc 3011 , un  triac bta16, lo conecte en la forma que puso EinSoldiatGott y nada , tmb intetne casmbiar la resistencia en tierra en vez de ponerla en vcc y nada tampoco, conecte el gatillo del triac a la patada 2 y si me prende el foco, el moc lo conecte tmb directo a tierra y a vcc sin el circuito de control y sigue igual, entonces sera el moc, ya van dos que compro con los mismos resultados, alguien me puede recomendar alguno diferente, mi circuito del semaforo trabaja con 5 volts, la lampara es 100 w conectado a 12o-127 volts


----------



## el terror (Sep 30, 2009)

Hola amigos!!! Deseo saber como conectar el s.c.r c106d1, a un circuito de luces secuenciales. Les agradezco su información.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 30, 2009)

el terror dijo:


> Hola amigos!!! Deseo saber como conectar el s.c.r c106d1, a un circuito de luces secuenciales. Les agradezco su información.


Mira un poco mas arriba el mensaje de: "EinSoldiatGott", es la misma configuración que para un SCR.


----------



## el terror (Oct 2, 2009)

graciaS fogonazo, pero me guStaria que me enviaran un diagrama para poder guiarme en la conecion del S.C.R C106d.


----------



## MrCarlos (Oct 3, 2009)

Hola "el terror"
Ve el dibujo adjunto para saver como conectar tu SCR.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## amc206 (Nov 6, 2009)

hola! existe alguna otra forma de concectar la ac con la dc?
si no coloco la resistencia de 560 q tiene MOC en la pata 1, se puede arruinar el MOC??
y la otra q va del TRIAC al MOC tampoco la puedo conectar??
si alguien me puede ayudar, gracias!!!


----------



## shikorita (May 19, 2010)

Hola tengo un secuencial para luces a 220v, utliiza moc y triac,pero tengo una fuente 24vac puedo conectar luces con foco de 24vac. Debo variar los valores de componentes o utiliza los mismos
Gracias.


----------



## MrCarlos (May 19, 2010)

Hola shikorita

solo viendo tu diagrama podría opinar algo

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## shikorita (May 19, 2010)

El circuito es asi con lamparas 110Vac com lamparas lo quiero usar con lamparas 24VAC.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 20, 2010)

shikorita dijo:


> El circuito es asi con lamparas 110Vac com lamparas lo quiero usar con lamparas 24VAC.....


Antes de probar con lámparas debes comprobar que el circuito de excitación del opto-aislador funciona correctamente.
Reemplaza el opto por un led y comprueba que encienda correctamente.
Una vez comprobado intenta tal como esta el circuito, si notas que que no enciende, reduce el valor de R10, R11, R12 y R13 a 100 Ohms.


----------



## el mani (May 21, 2010)

Mr carlos el scr de la imagen aplica para un c106d??? disculpa si es muy tonta la pregunta, quiero hacer un interuptor accionado por sonido, encontre uno por la red...es sencillo y hasta ahora estoy probando si funciona... te dejo la imagen para q pilles...


----------



## MrCarlos (May 21, 2010)

Hola el mani

No logro ver la imagen que adjuntaste, solo aparece un cuadrito con una X roja

.saludos
.a sus ordenes

PD: que es ‘c106d’ mencionado en tu mensaje?


----------



## Rodryel92 (Jun 26, 2010)

hola soy nuevo y necesito ayuda co un circuito que arme.
tengo *QU*e modificar un relay y modificarlo por un triac en alterna si alguien puede ayudarme.
dese ya gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2010)

Bienvenido a foro, Rodryel.

Una de las Reglas Generales de uso del foro (Extended Version II), dice...

12) Cuando consultes sobre algún esquema en el que estás trabajando, publicalo. No somos adivinos y no tenemos idea de qué cosa estás hablando.

Saludos


----------



## Rodryel92 (Jun 26, 2010)

XD disculpen solo *QU*e no se como colocar la imagen. http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-circuitocrepuscular-4720192.html

si pueden ayudarme por que es urgente. muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 26, 2010)

Este es el esquema de un relee de estado solido con triac
Ver el archivo adjunto 7561​O puedes emplear directamente un optoaislador + triac como en este esquema


----------



## Rodryel92 (Jun 26, 2010)

http://www.subirimagenes.com/otros-c...r-4720192.html en la imagen tengo *QU*e modificar el relay y cambiarlo por un triac para *QU*e prenda una lampara en 220v al cubrir el LDR


----------



## Cacho (Jun 26, 2010)

Hola de nuevo Rodry.

El link de este último mensaje no anda porque hiciste un copy/paste del que posteaste antes. Podés arreglarlo si querés, pero no vamos a ningún lado. Las dos opciones que te puso Fogonazo ahí arriba sirven para tu circuito, usá la que más te guste.
No pretenderás que alguien se ponga a dibujarte qué va dónde, ¿no?

Y un detalle importante: En el chat y los SMS la "k" queda muy linda, pero acá sólo muestra desprecio por el idioma. Y queremos al idioma en el foro...
Las letritas rojas que aparecen en tus mensajes no son automáticas, uno de estos simios con poco pelo (léase Moderadores) las cambian y somos bichos con cierta paciencia. Pasado el límite, se van a Moderación los mensajes.

Saludos


----------



## Rodryel92 (Jun 26, 2010)

grax por la ayuda ^^


----------



## Manuel_F (Sep 7, 2010)

una pregunta, me podrian decir el vatiaje (W) de las resistencias del circuito: Ver el archivo adjunto 7561
muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2010)

Manuel_F dijo:


> una pregunta, me podrian decir el vatiaje (W) de las resistencias del circuito: ......


La que dice 1W es de 1W, las que no dicen nada son de 1/4W


----------



## Scooter (Sep 7, 2010)

Deberías de bajar el valor de la resistencia del MOC, aunque seguramente funcionará sin mas.


----------



## paratireci (Nov 12, 2010)

l_007 dijo:


> mil gracias, ya quedo el circuito, todo el problema era la ubicacion de una resistencia, la que alimenta al opto, por alguna razon quedo mejor mandandola a la 2 que a la 1....se supone debe ser lo mismo, pero no fue asi.
> un saludo y mil gracias de nuevo



ayudame prestame tu diagra me dejaron ese mismo proyecto y no ni por donde empezar me seria de gran ayuda y te lo agradeseria demasiado


----------



## jrody (Mar 8, 2011)

quiero armar el circuito de los diagramas que mencionan pero no se que TRIAC usar, me pueden dercir cual usar por favor. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2011)

jrody dijo:


> quiero armar el circuito de los diagramas que mencionan pero no se que TRIAC usar, me pueden dercir cual usar por favor. Gracias.



Nop.
*NO* se te puede indicar un modelo ya que *NO* estas diciendo para que cosa lo vas a emplear y/o que consumo debe manejar.


----------



## arias887 (Jul 30, 2011)

Tengo una pequeña duda....

Voy a "unir" un moc3011 con un triac Z0409NF para manejar cargas inductivas (Bombillas a 110Vac), el cxto a utilizar es el que aparece en la *fig.7 -- Pag.5* del datasheet del MOC...
Se que ese cxto me sirve dado que *Igt_Moc <= 15mA* y que *Igt_Triac = 10mA*....

"""" O generalizo usando el cxto de la Fig.9... """"

Mi duda es:
¿¿¿ De cuantos vatios son las resistencias y de cuantos voltios es C1 ??? ...
¿¿¿  Y porque las figuras 7 y 8 difieren en sus valores resistivos y capacitivos y no en Igt  ??? ...

[ http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fairchild/MOC3011-M.pdf ] *[Opto MOC3011]*
[ http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/6163.pdf ] *[Triac Z0409NF]

*Gracias*...

*


----------



## samigoro (Jul 30, 2011)

Saludos arias887, _"Voy a "unir" un moc3011 con un triac Z0409NF para manejar cargas inductivas (Bombillas a 110Vac)," _
las lamparas son cargas resistivas, los motores cargas inductivas.
puedes utilizar el esquema levantado por Fogonazo,lo agregue recortado,con un solo canal.
todas las resistencias puedes utilizarlas de 1/2W, el capacitor puede ser de 400V, pero conviene de 600V


----------



## arias887 (Jul 30, 2011)

Gracias samigoro....
Osea que puedo usar tranquilamente el cxto de la fig.6 (que es ese mismo), ya sea con las resistencia de 180 ohm o la de 220 ohm...

Entonces:
-Bombillas o lamparas de filamento == Carga Resistiva...
-Motores y transformadores == Carga Inductiva...

Gracias...


----------



## samigoro (Jul 30, 2011)

me fije en el circuito 6 y no es exactamente el mismo, pues el circuito 6 posee una compuerta NAND y creo que tu no lo usas. Concéntrate en este esquema que se levanto, con una R de 180 ohm o 220 ohm. saludos.


----------



## arias887 (Jul 31, 2011)

OK, entendido...
Gracias...


----------



## berro (Ago 30, 2011)

Hola, espero que me puedan ayudar con una duda:

Tengo que conectar un MOC3021 con un triac para controlar un ventilador axial (220 V), mi duda es igual a la de arias887 un poco más arriba, solo que yo sí tengo cargas inductivas. 

Quiero probar dos circuitos, uno con red snubber (figura 9, página 6)  y uno sin (figura 7 u 8, página 5) para ver cómo responde, sólo que ¿no sé de cuantos vatios son las resistencias y de cuantos volt los condensadores?

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/fairchild/MOC3011-M.pdf

Gracias! Saludos


----------



## samigoro (Ago 30, 2011)

berro dijo:


> Quiero probar dos circuitos, uno con red snubber (figura 9, página 6)  y uno sin (figura 7 u 8, página 5) para ver cómo responde, sólo que ¿no sé de cuantos vatios son las resistencias y de cuantos volt los condensadores?



La resistencia puedes utilizar de 1/2W y el capacitor puede ser de 400V (para 110Vac) o 600V (para 220Vac)
Saludos.


----------



## berro (Ago 30, 2011)

Gracias!!!! Voy a probar!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 30, 2011)

Prueba sin red, lo único que puede pasar es que el triac no se descebe.


----------



## pedrodamian (Sep 19, 2011)

como puedo usar el triac para encender y apagar la carga? es *QU*e estoy usando un moc 3011 pero solo ensiende la cargapero no la apaga como puedo hacer eso?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 19, 2011)

pedrodamian dijo:


> como puedo usar el triac para encender y apagar la carga? eske estoy usando un moc 3011 pero solo ensiende la cargapero no la apaga como puedo hacer eso?



Hola amigo, puedes ser mas especifico e incluso subir algun diagrama?. 
Recuerda que un TRIAC no se comporta en DC, en caso de....


----------



## pandacba (Sep 19, 2011)

pedrodamian dijo:


> como puedo usar el triac para encender y apagar la carga? eske estoy usando un moc 3011 pero solo ensiende la cargapero no la apaga como puedo hacer eso?



Podes poner un esquema de lo que has realizado, para ver con claridad cual es el problema?


----------



## pedrodamian (Sep 19, 2011)

quiero hacer un interruptor mediante un micro pero manejo corrientes altas; quiero encender y apagar la carga


----------



## pandacba (Sep 19, 2011)

Claro pero estas comentiendo un pequeño error estas utizando el Triac del opto y ese no es para eso, es para manejar el disparo de un triac externo, ya que ese no maneja potencia, bajate el datasheet del mismo y fijate como se utilza(el Moc)

De cuanto es la carga que pretendes manejar?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 20, 2011)

El triac del optoacoplador solo te servirá para cargas muy pequeñas.


----------



## pedrodamian (Sep 20, 2011)

al menos 2 amperes; pues es un motor electrico que arranca un motor de combustion interna


----------



## Scooter (Sep 20, 2011)

¿Y ese motor es de alterna?
2A me parecen muy pocos, los motores de arranque de los coches consumen del orden de 200A eso si, a 12V
Necesitarás una red snubber ya que si no el triac no abrirá por la carga inductiva.


----------



## pedrodamian (Sep 21, 2011)

pues si en ese instante lleaga hasta los 150 amperes; pues usare la red snubber pero como proteccion que me recomiendas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2011)

pedrodamian dijo:


> al menos 2 amperes; pues es un motor electrico que arranca un motor de combustion interna



Creo entender que quieres encender y apagar un motor de arranque de un vehículo con un TRIAC.

En caso afirmativo: 

La condición para que el TRIAC pase al estado "Abierto" es que *NO circule corriente a través de el*, si estás trabajando con CC, ¿ En que momento ocurriría eso ?

Para tu caso un TRIAC *NO* es una buena opción.


----------



## pedrodamian (Sep 21, 2011)

que podria usar?


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 21, 2011)

pedrodamian dijo:


> que podria usar?



Un *MOSFET* o varios en paralelo, de acuerdo a la corriente que consuma tu motor.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 21, 2011)

Directamente maneja el bendix la bobina del relay consume mucho menos corriente, no tenes que estar inventando nada si ya esta todo echo, creo que no te has informado como trabaja un motor de arranque, deberias hacerlo












A su vez como el realy de arranque consume bastante en los vehículos se utiliza un rela y auxiliar


----------



## katherine1D (Nov 3, 2014)

holla estoy montando un circuito para encender una bombilla y no me funciona
estoy utilizando el moc3021 y el triac q2004lt
probe el triac midiendo continuidad
cuando a1 y g  dice circuito abierto
a1 y a2 circuito abierto
a2 y g tambn circuito abierto
es correcto??

de que otra manera lo podria montar
este es el circuito montado
la parte del pic funciona bien


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2014)

G con A1 debe dar resistencia.


----------



## katherine1D (Nov 3, 2014)

a1 y g no me da eso 
esto quiere decir q el triac esta dañado ??


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2014)

katherine1D dijo:


> a1 y g no me da eso
> esto quiere decir q el triac esta dañado ??



*Realiza esta comprobación de "Funcionamiento":*

Multimetro en la escala R x 200.
Conectar la punta (-) del multimetro al terminal principal A1.
Conectar la punta (+) del multimetro al terminal principal A2.
El multimetro marcar infinito.

Sin cambiar esta condición poner en corto la compuerta (G) con el terminal A2. Ahora el multímetro debe marcar baja resistencia y quedar así aunque se retire el "Corto"

Invertir las puntas del multimetro
Conectar la punta (+) del multimetro al terminal principal A1.
Conectar la punta (-) del multimetro al terminal principal A2.
El multimetro marcar infinito.

Sin cambiar esta condición poner en corto la compuerta (G) con el terminal A2. Ahora el multímetro debe marcar baja resistencia y quedar así aunque se retire el "Corto"

Si pasó esta prueba de *funcionamiento* el TRIAC está *OK*


----------



## katherine1D (Nov 3, 2014)

*D*e esta manera no funciona el triac

*D*e q*UE* otra manera puedo conectar la bombilla a micro


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2014)

katherine1D dijo:


> *D*e esta manera no funciona el triac
> 
> *D*e q*UE* otra manera puedo conectar la bombilla a micro





¿ Hiciste la comprobación de funcionamiento ?

El TRIAC con el micro se conectan, por seguridad, con un opto-aislador.


----------



## katherine1D (Nov 3, 2014)

si tengo el micro conectado a un opto y de hay el triac 
como muestro en la imagen de arriba


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 3, 2014)

Probá el triac con 12 V  y un led , a ver si lo enciende

Poné un led en paralelo o en serie con el led del opto así ves si dispara bien 

Saludos !


----------



## katherine1D (Nov 5, 2014)

*Y*a reali*cé *la conexion
*L*o *h*i*c*e con un rele


----------

